# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  ΑΓΧΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΟΒΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΥΓΕΙΑ

## MARO_86

Παιδιά καλημέρα σας!

Ανοίγω καινούριο θέμα μιας και όσοι πάσχουμε από αγχώδη νεύρωση,φαντάζομαι έχουμε τις ίδιες φοβίες...
Εγώ παιδιά έχω κάθε μέρα,όλη μέρα σχεδόν πολύ άγχος.
Εσείς φοβάστε μη πάθετε κάτι από το πολύ άγχος ή μόνο εγώ έχω πάθει νοσοφοβία και φοβάμαι ότι θα μου συμβούν τα χειρότερα???

ωστόσο ήθελα να σας πω ότι σταματάω σιγά σιγά τη φαρμακευτική αγωγή με τα ζολοφτ που κάνω εδώ και 3μιση μήνες και που πραγματικά δε μου κάνουν καλό.Απεναντίας μου δημιουργούν απανωτές κρίσεις.
Ξεκίνησα συνεδρίες με μία εξαιρετική ψυχολόγο(που μου συνέστησε κοπέλα του φόρουμ) η οποία με ξεκίνησε με ομοιοπαθητική αγωγή και παράλληλα συνεδρίες.
Ήθελα να πω όμως ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε ένα μέλος του φόρουμ που με βοηθάει καθημερινά...dcat Μου σε ευχαριστώ για όλα!!!! :D

----------


## foufoutos32

Καλησπέρα, 

Η απάντηση στην ερώτηση που έθεσες είναι: εννοείται. :P Είμαι νοσοφοβικός εδώ και κάμποσα χρόνια και κάθε μέρα έχω και κάτι διαφορετικό. Εφευρίσκω πόνους ακόμα και στα πιο απίθανα σημεία. Παράλληλα, εχω συνεχώς κάπου καρκίνο, μιας και το λέει το google και φυσικά πάσχω κατά καιρούς από άλλες ανίατες ασθένειες που μόνο εγώ και άλλοι 10 τις έχουν στον πλανήτη. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω μάθει να το κοροϊδεύω γιατί αλλιώς δεν θα αντεχα και πολύ, αλλά πραγματικά έχω καιρό να ξυπνήσω ήρεμος. Καημό το χω να ανοίξω τα μάτια μου και να αισθάνομαι καλά. 

ΥΓ: Σε περίπτωση που αναρωτιέσαι, τις τελευταίες το μενού έχει μια άφθα στον ουρανίσκο. Και φυσικά η πιο πιθανή εξήγηση γι' αυτό το σπυράκι είναι καρκίνος του στόματος.

----------


## Jackie

foufoutos32 σαν να με περιγράφεις! Το παραμικρό σημάδι πχ είναι καρκίνος του δέρματος. Η ερυθρότητα στο πρόσωπο, ερυθηματώδης λύκος. Από το άγχος, έχω σχεδόν καταστρέψει τα δόντια μου, γιατί άθελα μου τα σφίγγω πολύ.
Και πάει λέγοντας..

----------


## MARO_86

Παιδιά είναι εφιάλτης η καθημερινοτητα...εγώ έχω ένα μονιμο κόμπο στο λαιμό και φοβάμαι συνέχεια μη πάω από καρδια...Δε μπορώ άλλο...τι βασανιστήριο είναι αυτό??έχω κουραστεί τόσους μήνες...θα περάσει ποτέ??

----------


## foufoutos32

> Παιδιά είναι εφιάλτης η καθημερινοτητα...εγώ έχω ένα μονιμο κόμπο στο λαιμό και φοβάμαι συνέχεια μη πάω από καρδια...Δε μπορώ άλλο...τι βασανιστήριο είναι αυτό??έχω κουραστεί τόσους μήνες...θα περάσει ποτέ??


Αφού το χεις μήνες καλά είναι. Εγώ το χω χρόνια. Αλλά μη σε φρικάρω, με μια τακτική επίσκεψη σε ψυχολόγο μπορείς να το ελέγξεις και να το ξεπεράσεις. Εγώ είχα ξεκινήσει συνεδρίες, αλλά λόγω εργασίας έπρεπε να μετακομίσω στο εξωτερικό και τ' άφησα. Άμα εχεις την οικονομική δυνατότητα, ασυζητητί ξεκίνησε, γιατί πραγματικά είναι κρίμα να βασανίζεσαι ενώ υπάρχει τρόπος να το καταπολεμήσεις... Κι εγώ όταν με το καλό γυρίσω θα ξαναρχίσω. Ως τότε, απλά γελάω με τα χάλια μου :P

----------


## MARO_86

> Αφού το χεις μήνες καλά είναι. Εγώ το χω χρόνια. Αλλά μη σε φρικάρω, με μια τακτική επίσκεψη σε ψυχολόγο μπορείς να το ελέγξεις και να το ξεπεράσεις. Εγώ είχα ξεκινήσει συνεδρίες, αλλά λόγω εργασίας έπρεπε να μετακομίσω στο εξωτερικό και τ' άφησα. Άμα εχεις την οικονομική δυνατότητα, ασυζητητί ξεκίνησε, γιατί πραγματικά είναι κρίμα να βασανίζεσαι ενώ υπάρχει τρόπος να το καταπολεμήσεις... Κι εγώ όταν με το καλό γυρίσω θα ξαναρχίσω. Ως τότε, απλά γελάω με τα χάλια μου :P


 Foufoute φοβάσαι κι'εσυ μη πας από καρδια?κ σε τι κλίμακα θα έβαζες το άγχος σου?τι αλλά σωματικά έχεις?

----------


## foufoutos32

Το χω ξεπεράσει το στάδιο του εμφράγματος/ανακοπής. Για μένα ήταν στην πολύ αρχή της νοσοφοβίας μου. Σε μένα η κατάσταση έχει εξαπλωθεί σχεδόν σε όλα τα όργανα του σώματος, με διαφορετικούς πόνους σε καθημερινή βάση, με ψυχοσωματικά δερματικά, με μουδιάσματα σε χέρια, πόδια ακόμα και γλώσσα, έως και κράμπες στα μάτια παθαίνω μερικές φορές. Γενικότερα, μια ομορφιά είμαι. Αν ένιωθαν πόνο τα μαλλιά, κόβω το κεφάλι μου ότι θα πονούσα και στις τρίχες. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις το άγχος μου είναι χρόνιο και δυστυχώς τον περισσότερο καιρό έντονο...

----------


## MARO_86

Foufoute εδώ και λίγες μέρες δε βλέπω καλά...θαμπώνει η όρασή μου...Και αυτό είναι φυσιολογικό?το εχεις και αυτό??

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αγαπητη μαρω μαλον θα χρειαστεις γυαλια κ μετα μπορει κ να εισαι κ σα τη ματα χαρη ειδικα αν εχεις κλιση προς της ερευνες.. μαλον πλακα σου κανω! 
θαμπωνει κ εμανα αφου εχω γκαβωθει λιγο.. :) :cool:
ε οσο περνανε τα χρονια...

----------


## Μερμηγκας

Μαρω η μητερα μου οταν ηταν 23χρ περασε μια πολυ στρεσογονα περιοδο κ εφτασε σε σημειο να μη βλεπει σχεδο καθολου.βεβαια τοτε δεν ηταν τοσο διαδεδομενα τα αγχωδη συμπτωματα κ δεν σκεφτηκε καν οτι ειναι αγχος.μολις της ειπε ενα γιατρος οτι ειναι αγχος καπακια εβλεπε τελεια. Αλλη μια περιπτωση π αποδεικνυει οτι οα ειναι στο μυαλο μας..ρε συ ηθελα να σε ρωτησω επειδη ειδα οτι αναφερες το ζολοφτ.καταρχην που το βρηκες;γτ εμενα μ εγραψε το ζολοτριν που εινα το ιδιο επειδη το ζολοφτ ειναι σ ελλειψη στην ελλαδα..δευτερον δε σε βοηθησε καθολου;γω υποτιθεται σημερα αυριο πρεπει να τα ξεκινησω αλλα δισταζω πολυ.

----------


## MARO_86

> Μαρω η μητερα μου οταν ηταν 23χρ περασε μια πολυ στρεσογονα περιοδο κ εφτασε σε σημειο να μη βλεπει σχεδο καθολου.βεβαια τοτε δεν ηταν τοσο διαδεδομενα τα αγχωδη συμπτωματα κ δεν σκεφτηκε καν οτι ειναι αγχος.μολις της ειπε ενα γιατρος οτι ειναι αγχος καπακια εβλεπε τελεια. Αλλη μια περιπτωση π αποδεικνυει οτι οα ειναι στο μυαλο μας..ρε συ ηθελα να σε ρωτησω επειδη ειδα οτι αναφερες το ζολοφτ.καταρχην που το βρηκες;γτ εμενα μ εγραψε το ζολοτριν που εινα το ιδιο επειδη το ζολοφτ ειναι σ ελλειψη στην ελλαδα..δευτερον δε σε βοηθησε καθολου;γω υποτιθεται σημερα αυριο πρεπει να τα ξεκινησω αλλα δισταζω πολυ.


Έχεις σκάιπ κορίτσι μου να μιλήσουμε και από εκεί?αν θες στείλε μου προσωπικο μνμ. το σκαιπ σου(αν εχεις)

----------


## Μερμηγκας

Εχω την εντυπωση οτι δεν μπορω ακομα να στειλω προσωπικο μνμ για δες εσυ αν μπορεις να μου στειλεις

----------


## MARO_86

> Εχω την εντυπωση οτι δεν μπορω ακομα να στειλω προσωπικο μνμ για δες εσυ αν μπορεις να μου στειλεις


χμμμ.ουτε εγω..
γιατι ομως?

----------


## Μερμηγκας

Πρεπει να χω κανει 50 σχολια οπως κ εσυ.μπορω να φτιαξω ενα ψευτικο email και να στο δωσω απο εδω για να μιλησουμε απο εκει.

----------


## MARO_86

> Πρεπει να χω κανει 50 σχολια οπως κ εσυ.μπορω να φτιαξω ενα ψευτικο email και να στο δωσω απο εδω για να μιλησουμε απο εκει.


OK.ΝΑΙ ΑΜΕ.ΕΚΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΓΡΑΨΟΥΜΕ 50 ΣΧΟΛΙΑ... ;)

----------


## Μερμηγκας

Χαχαχαχα λοιπον το χω ετοιμο.

----------


## Μερμηγκας

[email protected] στειλε εκει!!

----------


## MARO_86

σου στελνω στο email. το σκαιπ μου να με βρεις...

----------


## ριτάκι

καλησπέρα.κ εγώ νομίζω ότι έχω νοσοφοβία.μόνο τους τελευταίους 3 μήνες έχω πάει σε 3 διαφορετικούς γιατρούς καθώς φοβάμαι για συμπτώματα που όταν τα ψάχνω στο ίντερνετ βγάζουν συνήθως θανατηφόρες ασθένειες.τελευταία φορά πήγα σε γιατρό την προγούμενη εβδομάδα,όλα καλά κ ήμουν πολλή χαρούμενη.όμως εδώ κ 4 μέρες περίπου φοβερό άγχος κ πανικός 24ωρος για τη γλώσσα μου.

----------


## PAPA

Παιδιά προσέξτε πολύ γιατί όλες αυτές οι φοβίες αργά ή γρήγορα φέρνουν καταθλιψούλα κι εκεί τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο απλά...............

----------


## ριτάκι

> Παιδιά προσέξτε πολύ γιατί όλες αυτές οι φοβίες αργά ή γρήγορα φέρνουν καταθλιψούλα κι εκεί τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο απλά...............


καλημέρα.είχες κ εσύ φοβίες?τις ξεπέρασες?

----------


## MARO_86

Ριτάκι,όλα είναι στο μυαλό μας...Τίποτα δε θα μας συμβεί πραγματικά!!!
Προσπάθησε να αγνοείς τα συμπτώματα ή ακόμη και να τα κοροιδεύεις και μόνο έτσι θα περάσουν όλα.Να λες στον εαυτό σου ''είμαι μια χαρά,δε θα πάθω τίποτα''ακόμη και αν δε το πιστεύεις...Απλά λέγε το συνέχεια!!!
Σου το λέω γιατί περνάω πολύ άσχημη φάση τους τελευταίους 11 μήνες με τη ΄΄νοσοφοβία΄΄ μου...αλλά είμαι σε φάση ''αποτοξίνωσης'' από αυτές τις νοσηρές και κουραστικές σκέψεις...ΠΑΛΕΨΕ ΤΟ ΟΣΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ!!!Οτι θες είμαι εδώ...αν θες μπορούμε να μιλάμε μέσω σκάιπ.

----------


## PAPA

Ριτάκι στην εφηβεία είχα πολλές φοβίες (κυρίως γύρω από το θάνατο) και έπαθα κατάθλιψη πήγα σε ψυχολόγο φυσικά δεν μου έδωσε φάρμακα (εύγε στο υπέροχο γιατρό) και το ξεπέρασα μόνη μου. Μετά όταν πήρα πτυχίο πάλι κατάθλιψη πήγα σε γιατρό μου δεν μου έδωσε αγωγή μόνο μαγνήσιο και βαλεριάνα, δεν μου περνούσε και μου έδωσε αγωγή την οποία τήρησα για μια εβδομάδα και την σταμάτησα, επίσης το ξεπέρασα, δούλεψα , ερωτεύτηκα, χώρισα ,ξαναερωτεύτηκα άλλαξα δουλειά παντρεύτηκα έκανα παιδιά για είκοσι και συναπτά έτη όλα καλά. Τώρα όμως με τα παιδιά ζορίστηκα πολύ γεγονός που μου έχει φέρει πάλι φοβίες και η καταθλιψούλα μάλλον που ξαναχτυπά τη πόρτα. Τι κάνω τώρα? Βαλεριάνα, μαγνήσιο και ω3 λιπαρά. Τα τελευταία τα ξεκίνησα τώρα γιατί δίνω και στους μικρούς. Α προσοχή τα ω3 μοριακά απεσταγμένα, που σημαίνει απαλλαγμενα από προσμείξεις κλπ. Α τώρα είμαι 43 ετών. Τι πιστεύω για τις φοβίες? Συμαβαίνουν σε ανθρώπους που έχουν προβλήματα εσωτερικής βούλησης και γενικότερα βούλησης, σε μένα τουλάχιστον αυτό εντόπισε ένας άριστος ψυχίατρος που με είδε στην αθήνα όταν ήμουν φοιτήτρια που δεν θυμάμαι τώρα καν πως λέγεται.... 'ο οποίος μεταξύ μας πρέπει να είχε τα θεματάκια του ........... χαχαχα!!

----------


## PAPA

Α και όσους παιδιά τους έχει βοηθήσει κάποια εναλλακτική θεραπεία ας γράψουν εδώ και ονόματα δεν νομίζω να έχουν πρόβλημα οι διαχειριστές. Αν είναι για καλό σκοπό θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να γράφουμε και ονόματα τι λέτε???????????

----------


## MARO_86

> Α και όσους παιδιά τους έχει βοηθήσει κάποια εναλλακτική θεραπεία ας γράψουν εδώ και ονόματα δεν νομίζω να έχουν πρόβλημα οι διαχειριστές. Αν είναι για καλό σκοπό θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να γράφουμε και ονόματα τι λέτε???????????


Δήμητρα μου,εμένα με βοηθάει απίστευτα μία κοπέλα του φόρουμ που μιλάμε καθημερινά και η οποία μου συνέστησε τη ψυχολόγο της.Έχω κάνει ΜΟΝΟ 2 συνεδρίες και ήδη έχω βοηθηθεί πολύ μπορώ να πω.Επίσης,μου έχει δώσει και ομοιοπαθητική αγωγή εδώ και μία εβδομάδα αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω βελτίωση από αυτά... κυρίως με τη ψυχοθεραπεία έχω αρχισει να βλέπω διαφορά...
Ωστόσο σήμερα πήρα και πολυβιταμίνες για να ενισχύσω το νευρικό μου σύστημα...ήθελα επίσης να σας πω ΄ότι με δική μου πρωτοβουλία αποφάσισα να κόψω τη φαρμακευτική αγωγή (ζολοφτ αντικαταθλιπτικό) και μου έχουν βγει απίστευτες παρενέργειες οι οποίες απ'οτι μου είπαν η ψυχολόγος και η παθολόγος μου θα κρατήσουν λίγο καιρό αρκεί να κάνω υπομονή γιατί είναι πολύ ζόρικα...Και είμαι αποφασισμένη να επιμείνω!!!Για αυτό θα συμβούλευα στα καινούρια μέλη του φορούμ που ρωτάνε αν πρέπει να ξεκινήσουν τέτοιου είδους αγωγές,να το ΠΑΛΕΨΟΥΝ ΟΣΟ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΑΥΤΑ.Μόνο αν είναι μεγάααααλη αναγκη να καταλήξουν σε αυτά!!!

----------


## PAPA

Μάρω μπράβο! Χαίρομαι απίστευτα! σου έχω κάνει και αίτηση φιλίας να τα λέμε αλλά δεν έχεις απαντήσει. Πολυβιταμίνες παίρνω κι εγώ και να φανταστείς τώρα που τις έκοψα γιατί πρέπει ανά δυο με τρεις μήνες να διακόπτουμε για ένα μήνα και άντε πάλι είμαι πολύ πιο αγχωμένη, οι βιταμίνες με ηρεμούσαν απίστευτα...... τα ω3 μπορεις να τα παίρνεις συνεχώς γιατί είναι μοριακά απεσταγμένα, αν σε ενδιαφέρει μπορώ να σου συστήσω το προιον που παίρνω, δίνω και στους μικρούς όπως σου έγραψα γιατί δεν τρώνε καθόλου ψάρι. Επίσης το μαγνήσιο κάνει πολύ καλό στο νευρικό σύστημα, έπαιρνα και στην εγκυμοσύνη μου γιατί είχα συσπάσεις λόγω δίδυμης κύησης. Η ομοιοπαθητική αγωγή που κάνεις τι περιλαμβάνει?

----------


## MARO_86

> Μάρω μπράβο! Χαίρομαι απίστευτα! σου έχω κάνει και αίτηση φιλίας να τα λέμε αλλά δεν έχεις απαντήσει. Πολυβιταμίνες παίρνω κι εγώ και να φανταστείς τώρα που τις έκοψα γιατί πρέπει ανά δυο με τρεις μήνες να διακόπτουμε για ένα μήνα και άντε πάλι είμαι πολύ πιο αγχωμένη, οι βιταμίνες με ηρεμούσαν απίστευτα...... τα ω3 μπορεις να τα παίρνεις συνεχώς γιατί είναι μοριακά απεσταγμένα, αν σε ενδιαφέρει μπορώ να σου συστήσω το προιον που παίρνω, δίνω και στους μικρούς όπως σου έγραψα γιατί δεν τρώνε καθόλου ψάρι. Επίσης το μαγνήσιο κάνει πολύ καλό στο νευρικό σύστημα, έπαιρνα και στην εγκυμοσύνη μου γιατί είχα συσπάσεις λόγω δίδυμης κύησης. Η ομοιοπαθητική αγωγή που κάνεις τι περιλαμβάνει?


που μου εχεις κανει αιτηση καλη μου και δεν την εχω δει??
Οι βιταμινες ειναι συνδυαστικες.ειναι πολυβιταμινες.εχουν μεσα και μαγνησιο το οποιο επαιρνα και εγω στην εγκυμοσυνη μου ...
Θα δουμε πως θα παει...
Η ουσια ειναι οτι δεν υποφερεται ο κομπος στο λαιμο και οι νευροπονοι στη καρδια...που θα παει θα περασουν!!!
πες μου για τα ω3 και θελω και τιμουλα αν γινεται...

εγω παιρνω τωρα 2 σχηματα
aconitum-φοβιες
angelica-αγχος
ακομη ομως δεν εχω δει βελτιωση για να ειμαι ειλικρινης.
εσυ γενικα πως εισαι?????????????

----------


## PAPA

Αίτηση σου έχω κάνει εδώ στο φόρουμ. Mάρω δες αυτό το link http://www.vita4you.gr/el/vitamines-...ml-detail.html αυτό το προιόν δίνω στους μικρούς και παίρνω κι εγώ. Τα ω3 τώρα τα ξεκίνησα δεν μπορώ να πω ακόμη αποτελέσματα. Εγώ είμαι έτσι κι έτσι αλλά τραβάω ζόρι με τους μικρούς που είναι πολύ ζωηροί και όσο να πεις εκεί που πάω να ηρεμήσω γίνεται κάτι και τα νεύρα πάλι στο κόκκινο.

----------


## MARO_86

http://www.e-psychology.gr/anxiety-s...ei-th-zoi.html

----------


## PAPA

Μάρω σου έστειλα το email μου με προσωπικό μήνυμα, ελπίζω να το λάβεις

----------


## ριτάκι

καλημέρα κ ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την υποστήριξη.από χθες είμαι χάλια κ κλαίω από φόβο.τρέμουλο γενικό τρεμουλο στη γλώσσα κάψιμο δεξιά κυρίως στη γλώσσα μουδιασμα κ πήγα στην παθολόγο μου λέει είναι από το άγχος αλλά αν σε 2 εβδομάδες επιμένουν πήγαινε σε ένα νευρολόγο κ ένα στοματολόγο.ε αυτό ήταν πανικός .κ διαβάζω στο ίντερνετ για καρκινο στο στόμα κ σκλήρυνση κ έχω πανικοβληθεί.θέλω τόσο να είναι όλα στο μυαλό μου κ να χαρώ το παιδάκι μου

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

βασικα αν το παςετσι δε βλεπω να βγαινει ακρη ομως.. ανιξε κανενα θεμα κ πες μας τι συμβαινει στη ζωη σου κλπ γυρω σου τι σε χαλαει κλπκλπ..

----------


## PAPA

Αλέξανδρε μπορεί να μη θέλει να πει το ριτάκι αλλά σίγουρα δεν έχει τίποτα στο στόμα.... Εγώ παίρνω την ευθύνη και προσυπογράφω!!! Κούκλα με το ωραίο όνομα είσαι μια χαρά, πάρε μια αγκαλιά το παιδάκι σου και όλα θα περάσουν!!!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> μπορεί να μη θέλει να πει το ριτάκι


εγω δε βρισκω ομως καπιο αλλο τροπο να συνενοηθουμε εκτος απο το μπλα μπλα αν μου ελεγε κατι παραπανω το ολο θεμα θα της ελεγα για μειλ αν δε θελει να πει αλλα δε μου βγαζει κατι ετσι οπως τα γραφει.για αυτο το λεω ετσι γενικα.

----------


## ριτάκι

είμαι 33 ετών κ έχω ένα παιδάκι.χωρισμένη 3 χρόνια αλλά εδώ κ κάποιους μήνες ξανά μαζί με τον σύζυγο.από πολύ μικρή αρρωστοφοβία κ κρίσεις πανικού.δεν ξέρω αν είναι σύμπτωση αλλά τους τελευταίους μήνες συνέχεια συμπτώματα.τα τωρινά είναι συχνά τρέμουλο μικρό ,η γλώσσα τρέμει όταν την κρατάω έξω,στο πλάι της γλώσσας βλέπω ερεθισμό πιο κόκκινη περιοχή κ γενικά εκεί γρω ένα κάψιμο νιώθω.εδώ κ 4 μέρες περίπου μουδιάσματα στη γλώσσα.μόνιμος πανικός.πήγα σε παθολόγο που βλέπει απλώς μια μικρή άφθα.όμως μπαίνω στο google κ πληκτρολογώ τα συμπτώματα και....πανικός περισσότερο.πήγα κ σε φυχολόγο κ μου είπε είναι σίγουρη είναι ψυχολογικό όλο.μα κ ο ερεθισμός????κ το κάψιμο???θα προσπαθήσω να βρω λεφτά για στοματολόγο μάλλον.βέβαια σκέφτομαι κ για σκπ κ για πολλά.ζηλεύω τόσο τους γύρω που είναι ήρεμοι κ σίγουροι να κανονίζουν κ για ένα χρόνο μετά πράγματα!στο σύζυγο δεν μιλάω για αυτά γιατί στο παρελθόν με κοροιδευε κ φοβάμαι θα με αφήσει κ μπορεί να πει ότι είμαι τρελή...

----------


## Gazkatrine1972

ΘΕΛΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ !! ΕΓΩ ΞΥΠΝΑΩ ΜΕ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ, ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΓΟΡΟΦΟΒΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ....
ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ? ΚΑΙ ΠΩΣ ? ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ?

----------


## MARO_86

ρε παιδιά θα περάσουν ποτέ τα σωματικά συμπτώματα ή θα μας φοβίζουν αιωνίως??
Εκεί που πηγαινα μια χάρα,σήμερα έκανα πισωγύρισμα...θα μιλήσω με ψυχολόγο μου σήμερα να δω τι θα μου πει...
Εγώ πιστεύω βεβαια ότι ειμαι στο σταδιο του να γινω παλι ενας λειτουργικος ανθρωπος αλλα θελει αργα και σταθερα βηματα και χωρις πισωγυρισματα δε νομιζω οτι γινεται σωστη δουλεια...
Εσείς πόσα χρόνια υποφέρετε από άγχος,αγχώδεις διαταραχες,φοβίες,σωματικά συμπτώματα?

----------


## MARO_86

και μια ακομα ερωτηση παιδια...
εσεις φοβαστε μηπως απο το πολυ αγχος παθετε κατι σοβαρο στην υγεια σας?

----------


## Macgyver

> και μια ακομα ερωτηση παιδια...
> εσεις φοβαστε μηπως απο το πολυ αγχος παθετε κατι σοβαρο στην υγεια σας?




Τωρα αμα σου πουμε οχι , θα συνεχιζεις να αγχωνεσαι .
Αμα σου πουμε ναι , θα αγχωθεις περισσοτερο . 

Παντως , σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις , το να τρωγεσαι με κατι , σε καλο δεν θα σου βγει .

----------


## Macgyver

> ΘΕΛΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ !! ΕΓΩ ΞΥΠΝΑΩ ΜΕ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ, ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΓΟΡΟΦΟΒΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ....
> ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ? ΚΑΙ ΠΩΣ ? ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ?




Ειχα αγοραφοβια , λαιτ , αλλα με το που υποχωρησε η καταθλιψη , εφυγε και αυτη . Δεν εχω καθολου .

----------


## Chandler

Παιδιά συμπάσχω πάρα πολύ με όσους υποφέρετε από νοσοφοβία και έχετε συμπτώματα. Υπέφερα κι εγώ για 2-3 χρόνια. Τα συμπτώματα μου ήταν στην αρχή ένας πόνος στο θώρακα με κάθε μικρή κίνηση που έκανα. Ο παθολόγος είχε πει ότι δεν είναι τίποτα, η ψυχολόγος ότι είναι άγχος, εγώ νόμιζα ότι δε με πιστεύε ότι πραγματικά πονούσα κι ένιωθα πληγωμένη, επέμεινα να πάρω δεύτερη άποψη... Μου είπαν τότε πάλι ότι έχω πολύ άγχος ακόμη και αν σχετιζόταν ο πόνος με λάθος στάση του σώματος (συνήθιζα να παίρνω το λάπτοπ στο κρεβάτι και να κάθομαι με τις ώρες ..ξέρετε ψάχνοντας συμπτώματα για θανατηφόρες ασθένειες). 

Εν τέλει διαγνώστηκα από ψυχιάτρο με αγχώδη διαταραχή και έκανα 6μηνη αγωγή με αντικαταθλιπτικά και άρχισα να γίνομαι πιο δραστήρια, άλλαξα τη ζωή μου, πήγα εξωτερικό, εργάστηκα αλλά με τα πρώτα ζόρια επέστρεψαν τα συμπτώματα άγχους με τη μορφή πόνου στην καρδιά και δύσπνοια και φόβο του θανάτου πιο έντονου από ποτέ. Πήγα στα επείγοντα νόμιζοντας ότι έχω καρδιακή ανακοπή ή κάτι σοβαρό τελοσπάντων και απλά μου κάναν ερωτήσεις, πήραν θερμοκρασία και πίεση και κατέληξαν ότι είχα το σύνδρομο van tietze. Κουβαλούσα κάποια βαριά πράγματα και υπήρχε μια μικρό επιβάρυνση και χρειαζόμουν ξεκούραση. Αλλα επίσης να χαλαρώσω από το άγχος μου. Όπως κι έκανα. Σταμάτησα σταδιακά να τα ξεψειρίζω όλα τόσο πολύ. Σταμάτησα να ψάχνω όλα τα μικρά συμπτώματα και να τους δίνω σημασία. Άρχισα να ασχολούμαι με άλλα, να ζω τη ζωή στο παρόν, να διαβάζω άλλα πράγματα. Δε λέω ότι τώρα είμαι εντελώς καλά. Τώρα έχω έναν γενικότερο φόβο του θανάτου και φοβάμαι τα ατυχήματα, τροχαία, τις πτήσεις αλλά και πάλι όχι τόσο πολύ όσο υπέφερα με τη νοσοφοβία. 

Εν τέλει νομίζω βοθάει η ψυχοθεραπεία, το να γεμίζουμε τη ζωή μας με εμπειρίες και όμορφα πράγματα, η παρέα και η συντροφικότητα. Τώρα αν κάποιος νιώθει ότι ξεφεύγει όπως ένιωθα εγώ και θέλει να πάει σε ψυχίατρο..αλλά και τα χάπια δεν είναι λύση παντοτινή. Και κάτι που έγραψα και σε άλλο θέμα, υπάρχει η άποψη ότι το άτομο που θέλει να πηγαίνει σε γιατρούς ψάχνει τη μητρική/πατρική φιγούρα στο πρόσωπο του/της γιατρού και να πάρει την προσοχή και τη φροντίδα που νιώθει ότι του λείπει... Επίσης οι ασθένειες είναι κάτι απρόβλεπτο στη ζωή και με το να επαγρυπνούμε να τις εντοπίσουμε πριν εξελιχθούν είναι σαν να θέλουμε να νιώσουμε ότι έχουμε τον έλεγχο. Νομίζω ότι έχουν βάση αυτές οι απόψεις γιατί αν κρίνω από προσωπική πείρα αυτό που ένιωθα και κατέλειξα σε νοσοφοβία και γενικότερη αγχώδη διαταραχή & κατάθιψη ήταν ότι κανείς δε νοιάζεται και δε με αγαπάει και ότι ένιωθα ότι δεν είχα τον έλεγχο της ζωής μου. Θέλει ψυχοθεραπεία παιδιά!

----------


## Maria40

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και από μένα....

Μητέρα 2 πανέμορφων παιδιών 8 μιση κ δέκα....40 ετών με δουλειά πρωι αλλα΄και βράδυ...Προσωπική ζωή μηδέν σχεδόν...Ακόμα κ τα παιδιά μου τα βλέπω ελάχιστα...Το αποτέλεσμα φυσικα?
ΑΓΧΟΣ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΑΓΧΟΣ....Για τα πάντα...Ειδικά τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια έχω ζοριστεί απίστευτα,,,Αρρυθμίες πλέον καθημερινό φαινόμενο, πονοι σε στήθος, διαταραχές διατροφικές περιστασιακά....καμία ευχαρίστηση στο οτιδήποτε κάνω...Εξετάσεις σε καρδιολογους, κ ολοι μου λενε προπτωση βαλβιδας χωρις να ναι κατι το ανησυχητικο....Ανακουφιζομα ι καπως προσωρινα κ μετα παλι νοιωθω πως κατι θα παθω..ολα στο μυαλο μου μεσα,,,αρρωστιες ....ολα....Φοβιες βασικα.....Σημερα το πρωι διαβασα καποια κειμενα ενός κυρίου δε ξερω αν πρεπει να πω ονομα η οχι. Δεν εχει σημασια ομως αυτο.. με βοηθησαν πολυ ολα αυτα που διαβασα να σκεφτω πιο καθαρα..Πραγματικα αξιος συγχαρητηριων ο κυριος αυτος.....Διαβαζα τοσο προσεχτικα αυτα που εγραφε και μιλουσαν ακριβως στην καρδια μου..Λες κ ηταν για μενα γραμμενα..Ειμαι σιγουρη και πολλοι αλλοι θα το δουν αυτο.....Απιστευτη βοηθεια και δυναμη εσωτερικη μου εδωσε ...Τελικα ολα στο μυαλο μας ειναι..κ τα καλα κ τα κακα. Απο εμας ολα ξεκινουν και στο χερι μας να τα αλλαξουμε ολα..Αποφαση, τολμη χρειαζεται μονο και ανθρωπους τριγυρω να μας αγαπουν αληθινα....

----------


## MARO_86

Maria40 νομιζω πως ξερω ποιανου κυριου διαβασες...τα εχω διαβασει και εγω...ειναι πολυ καλος!!!
ωστοσο και η ψυχολογος μου ειναι εξαιρετικη!!!
εγω αυτη τη στιγμη εχω φοβερα μουδιασματα στο αριστερο χερι,και οταν σηκωνομαι ειναι σα να παταω αλλου και να βρισκομαι αλλου,και επισης εχω και μυικους σπασμους σε διαφορα σημεια του σωματος...εχω θορυβηθει μηπως εχω σκπ...φοβαμαι ,φοβαμαι πολυ!!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> *Maria40* νομιζω *πως ξερω* ποιανου κυριου διαβασες...


καλα που το καταλαβες επιτελους... *οτι το ξερεις* 
:-)

----------


## Maria40

Maro_86 εχεις ρωτησει γιατρο σχετικα με αυτο; Ισως κ ναναι καθαρα ψυχοσωματικο αλλα δεν χανεις κ τιποτα να παρεις μια γνωμη...Ισως σε καθησυχασει κιολας...μουδιασματα εχω κ εγω κατα καιρους σε κεφαλι, χερια κτλ, αιμωδιες νομιζω λεγονται κ ειναι ακινδυνες οπως μου εχουν πει! Ευχομαι ολα καλα να πανε οπως κ ναχει...ελπιζω να αλλαξει η κατασταση μαζι με την ψυχολογια μας τωρα το καλοκαιρακι τι να πω..

----------

